# Cooking turkey ahead of time for 500 ppl



## prko0 (Oct 30, 2013)

I' facing this conundrum at The very moment and its driving me. Nuts I'm kinda certain of what I have to do but I would like a Second opinion or even third or fourths and so on... I have this huge event and I need to feed 500 + ppl.... Our church has a small kitchen with 2 industrial Ovens and I want the turkeys to be as fresh and tasty as possible for the special day.... I' thinking on cooking the birds ahead of time with no stuffing.. Cooking them down and then taking all the meat. carefully take the brown and white meat and vacuum sealing them and freezing them until the day of the event. With the leftovers bones make almost like a bone broth consistency so I can reheat, rehydrate the turkey and make an awesome gravy with it.... Do you guys Think this is the best way possible?? Any thought or opinion would be greatly appreciated it..
Thanks in advanced...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Roast, cool, bone out, wrap. Make a great stock from the carcasses, reserve some to reheat the meat and make gravy from the rest. 
Slice and shingle the breast meat, add some stock, cover and reheat. Do the same with the dark. 
Stuffing always outside the bird for something like this. 
No need to vacuum seal and freeze, thanksgiving is only two days away. You better be working on it today!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

How are you reheating it?


----------



## prko0 (Oct 30, 2013)

Simple with some of the liquid cover so it convection cooks at 335 and then uncovered to give it a lil of. A. Crust and its done


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I do it just like chefbuba. Last week cooked 4 birds off at 24-26# avg. I got a yield of 41# FYI


----------



## RemoteFun (Oct 16, 2017)

I used to reheat turkey in the steamer. Sliced turkey in two inch pans, turkey stock, plastic wrap, steam 30 mins.


----------

